

Go Performance Dashboard - mostafah
http://goperfd.appspot.com/perf

======
mdda
So in the stats, Red is bad, yellow is good, on a row-by-row basis?

But something should be done about the scaling of the #s on the stats page. It
seems that each row is a factor based on the row below. But : Look at the
lines 1715f0128906 -> fca7904c77ce, where an intentional slowdown was
inserted, and then reverted. The Red looks far worse than the Yellow that
follows (say, +3782% -> -97.42%), whereas (I assume) that they are equivalent,
but opposite. Perhaps the differences could be (t[n+1] - t[n])/t[0], so that
the numbers sum up?

------
droid_w
Interesting! Can you explain what are the benchmarks(build,http,json,rpc)?

~~~
chmike
Calling them fascinating would more approriate since there is no way to
understand what these numbers mean. It's like the Avatar film without the
sound track. Not sure if it's really interesting yet.

------
justinlilly
This is very cool. How was it built? Is the source available? Clicking the
commit SHAs doesn't link to the commit for me.

~~~
matiasb
There's some info here: [http://grokbase.com/p/gg/golang-
dev/13bs7d4qm3/performance-d...](http://grokbase.com/p/gg/golang-
dev/13bs7d4qm3/performance-dashboard)

------
zhuzhu
Can I deploy it on my laptop?

~~~
mostafah
Why not? It’s available. But you’ll need GAE setup and Go source code
compilation. BTW, it’s actually for the developers of Go itself.

------
matiasb
Really nice!

